# FA/FAF Minecraft multiplayer server?



## chompskey (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 18, 2011)

Omg I think that would be ssoooooo rad but I can't host a server


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Feb 18, 2011)

faf server=giant golden penises everywhere?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like a great game and all but I'm not dropping over $20 for it....


----------



## chompskey (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 18, 2011)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> faf server=giant golden *dog* penises everywhere?



Fix't. 



Also: People using furry skins. People using furry skins everywhere.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 18, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Fix't.
> 
> 
> 
> Also: People using furry skins. People using furry skins everywhere.


This is so fucking true. Sooo damn true. Every furry server i've been to has AT LEAST one dog cock. Uusually jizzing white blocks, too.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 18, 2011)

You could always implement a whitelist for FAFers.  Pretty easy to check a log to see who was online when the wool red rocket was made, which - invariably - will have a comment made about it by its creator when done.  

I'd imagine a FAF SMP server to be somewhat rational, though.  Not too many furry skins, not too many crude monuments, etcetera.  Now, if it was a _FA_ Minecraft Server, though, I can't see that ending well in the least.


----------



## chompskey (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 18, 2011)

chompskey said:


> Ooooh god. I suppose you can't expect anything less, though.


 
Ones I've been to have mario sprites n shit and that little Final fantasy cat with a giant dogsausage beside it's face, cumming on it


----------



## chompskey (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been dying to find a server that's to my tastes, but I don't think anyone likes non-survival multiplayer but me. I hate playing creative because there's no point if you just get the blocks, but I hate dealing with the damn monsters.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 18, 2011)

I want a SMP one  Killin monsters with fellow losers


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I want a SMP one  Killin monsters with fellow losers


I guess I could deal with SMP. I'd just have to make a ton of torches and then my area could be monster-less. :V


----------



## chompskey (Feb 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I want a SMP one  Killin monsters with fellow losers


 If we did get one, I think I'd want SMP too..


----------



## Bando (Feb 18, 2011)

I might actually buy minecraft if this gets made...

Should've done that when it was still alpha. Oh well.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 18, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> I guess I could deal with SMP. I'd just have to make a ton of torches and then my area could be monster-less. :V


 
Torches mean they wont spawn there, it dont mean they won't walk around in it [which they do]
Minecraft has some awesome fucking mods now like Mo'Creatures and that super cool HD Biome one [Youtube them guys, seriously]


----------



## chompskey (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Torches mean they wont spawn there, it dont mean they won't walk around in it [which they do]


They can't walk into the area when I build my 5-block high wall with outward-facing pegs. No monster can get over it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 18, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> They can't walk into the area when I build my 5-block high wall with outward-facing pegs. No monster can get over it.


 
Spiders could, unless you put fences on top of your walls.

But worry guys, I'm already Mod on a server so count me out.


----------



## Billythe44th (Feb 18, 2011)

As long as nobody is trying to roleplay with their LEGO men and forbiding regular players from tearing up their fictional environment, then I approve.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2011)

A friend of mine has his own SMP server, maybe you can join us?


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 18, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Spiders could, unless you put fences on top of your walls.
> 
> But worry guys, I'm already Mod on a server so count me out.


You don't understand what outward facing pegs are and what they do. Link

Spiders cannot climb over that wall. They cannot climb sideways over the protrusions, and they cannot fit through the openings.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 18, 2011)

Just dont go on the SoFurry one...horrible


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 18, 2011)

Having recently got into minecraft, I say I'll support this. Just so long as it's not too full of idiotfurs.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 18, 2011)

Ya, what Gibby said. I want to rip my eyes out when I see yiffymurrpurr furs making red rockets and :3 yiffing in the fucking chat.


----------



## chompskey (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 18, 2011)

chompskey said:


> How would we take the first step in having FA/FAF run the server? Talk to an admin, maybe?


 
I highly doubt FA could anyways, but yeah you would probably have to talk to Dragoneer.
Thing is, if FA gets a server it'd be packed all the time.. and probably griefed all the time too.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd think the best way would be to wait for a FAFer who's able to host a server. It doesn't need Dragoneer's approval if it isn't an official FA thing. Then to prevent outside griefers, only distribute the IP via PMs.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 18, 2011)

I think we ought to have a thread for game servers in general... While it's not minecraft, I'm happy to put up my Killing Floor clanserver on the list.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 18, 2011)

i'd like to see that, as long as it's whitelisted/ip only given in PMs. my only problem would be when people try to yiff/grief in my hotel/shop/hau5.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 18, 2011)

FallenGlory said:


> i'd like to see that, as long as it's whitelisted/ip only given in PMs. my only problem would be when people try to yiff/grief in my hotel/shop/hau5.


 
The KF server? Yeah, it's the standard 6 player server, _*TONS  *_of custom maps (most of which are whitelisted) and it's passworded which Is gonna change every week. It's got all the offcial stock maps as well (I need to sort the maplist out so the officials are always on the top)


----------



## chompskey (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 18, 2011)

Whitelist works better than PM-based IP, as PM-based IP can still be violated in short order.  

I imagine a FAF MC SMP server wouldn't be that bad, barring the inevitable "Better than other Furry Server" circle-jerk discussions that would occasionally rise.  Well, and the fact that many FAFers seem to be mid-to-late teens, so there'd probably be the typical High School-level mix of discussion topics (Which can get annoying when saturating the chat log).

By the way, you can all trust Teto in your house with a stack of TNT.  He's coo'.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 18, 2011)

chompskey said:


> The KF server?


 


Gibby said:


> I think we ought to have a thread for game servers  in general... While it's not minecraft, I'm happy to put up my *Killing  Floor* clanserver on the list.


 
Yup. Brb, making a thread. :v


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 18, 2011)

We really need a SMP server. I'd host one if I could, but sadly I can't. :/


----------



## Attaman (Feb 18, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> We really need a SMP server.


  Especially if hMod can be implemented.

"Working around Lava" + "/tp" + "[Snowballs]" = Very fun times.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2011)

Seriously, come to *our* server. We have a gigantic floating replica of the moon from Majora's Mask, a standing replica of the TARDIS, and a bust of Kleeborp with a real glowing finger!
Plus it's made and mostly occupied by MA residents.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 18, 2011)

ok, if it's so awesome, why not give us the IP?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2011)

FallenGlory said:


> ok, if it's so awesome, why not give us the IP?


I don't have it on me 
Since I have no money to put where my mouth is, my foot will have to do for now.


----------



## chompskey (Feb 18, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't have it on me
> Since I have no money to put where my mouth is, my foot will have to do for now.


 Cool! Think it would it be a better idea to just PM everyone interested when you get the IP? Or just make it open?


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 18, 2011)

chompskey said:


> Cool! Think it would it be a better idea to just PM everyone interested when you get the IP? Or just make it open?



This.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 19, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't have it on me
> Since I have no money to put where my mouth is, my foot will have to do for now.


 I'm on a clan server, I'll ask one of our boys if they are able to set up a second server unless you guys dont mind knowing you'll be watched cause we enjoy studying folks.


----------



## Braux (Feb 20, 2011)

Heck, I'd be willing to join, I've just been playing the singleplayer, PM me a IP if you get this going, outside that, I'm afraid I don't have much experience opening or maintaining servers.


----------

